# Hysteroscopy advice regarding referral please



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi,
I was hoping for some advice please. We are about to start an IVF cycle and from my recent scan with my fertility clinic they have found polyps and said that I will need to have a hysteroscopy before starting IVF treatment.
I received a letter this morning from the clinic (copy sent to gp). 
So I called the surgery to ask when or if they know lead times for this procedure which understand can differ with hospitals. Receptionist couldn't say as gp would need to look at and locum Dr only one in today. 
Meanwhile my fertility nurse called this afternoon asking if I had received the letter and said it would be worth asking the Dr at my surgery if they could put it through urgent which I did. 
About 10mins later my surgery called back and said the locum Dr looked at it and said I would need to have this hysteroscopy privately (so would need to pay for the consultation beforehand and the procedure) and the reason for this is because we are paying for fertility treatment privately! Is this right?! I was shocked to say the least! Ok, on one hand I understand I probably wouldn't have known I had polyps if it wasn't for fertility treatment so wouldn't necessarily need this procedure but on the other hand how unfair that just because we need help to get pregnant and with already spending thousands to try and get there, we get stung for this too! I called my fertility clinic back about it and also my surgery too and awaiting for my gp to return and look into this for me in the morning... 
I did call the private hospital for lead time and price and turns out the procedure would be at NHS women's health clinic anyway but would be charged couple hundred pounds for the consultation and anywhere from £600 to could be over £1000 depending on procedure.!
Has anyone else had this happen and is it right?
I would have liked to have asked questions about a hysteroscopy as was finding the thought of it a bit daunting and wondering what the procedure is like and if done under a sedation but thought better ask the question about this referral first.
Thank you in advance for replies


----------



## TTC2013 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi there. 
I've just seen your message. I had a failed IVF cycle in Feb. 
The nurses think they saw a polyp on one of my scans but transferred
Anyway. So at my follow up appointment I asked what should 
Be done about it. They suggested a Hysteroscopy. I'm having a
Private consultation this Thursday to see what the waiting time is
I'm going to ask the consultant to refer me for one but not to mention
Fertility so I'll see if my private covers it. 
Have you got private healthcare?
Have you had it done yet? If so, how much did it cost and now long
Did you have to wait?


----------



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you for your replies ladies..   
Just to update you since my last post I have finally had the appointment through for next week so that's good. I do still have questions regarding the procedure so will do another post. . 
Have either of you had the hysteroscopy? 
Good luck with your treatment


----------

